# pics of my 2nd smoked leg of lamb, pulled @ 133 IT



## letthemeatrest (Jul 10, 2015)

sup guys, 2nd time doing leg of lamb, just wanted to share some pics of my leg of lamb that was pulled at 133 IT.

went by malcom reeds lamb recipe.... took it out of the package, patted dry with paper towels.

brushed it with olive oil then seasoned with fresh garlic, rosemary, thyme, salt and pepper then tied with the twine

into the smoker the next day, used alot of cherry wood and a tiny piece of hickory (you can taste the hickory mainly still, will use oak next time as i found it is more suitable after trying hickory, but a hint of hickory was still damn good!)

lamb was 5.5 lbs, kept the WSM smoker at 275 and it took 2 hours and 50 mins to hit 133.. pulled it

let it rest for 45 mins, during the rest time i left the probe in it and it climbed to 142

here are some shots:

after resting........













lol-01.jpg



__ letthemeatrest
__ Jul 10, 2015






plated













lol-02.jpg



__ letthemeatrest
__ Jul 10, 2015






plated













lol-03.jpg



__ letthemeatrest
__ Jul 10, 2015






on the cutting board













lol-04.jpg



__ letthemeatrest
__ Jul 10, 2015






seconds, put the juices back on













lol-05.jpg



__ letthemeatrest
__ Jul 10, 2015






after eating much of the center













lol-06.jpg



__ letthemeatrest
__ Jul 10, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 10, 2015)

Awesome, very nice !   Thumbs Up


----------



## moikel (Jul 12, 2015)

Great work,looks great.


----------



## letthemeatrest (Jul 13, 2015)

thanks guys. so far leg of lamb has been my favorite thing to put on the smoker.


----------



## venture (Jul 13, 2015)

I would certainly take a few slices of that.

Anybody got wine?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 14, 2015)

LTMR, That looks delicious !


----------



## letthemeatrest (Jul 14, 2015)

thanks all! it was definitely very tasty. i will be making it a lot more often and pulling it at 133 degrees. the first time i pulled at 139 degrees and it was a little on the dry side. at 133* the texture and juiciness was perfect.

with the high price of beef these days, lamb is a very good alternative to have


----------



## b-one (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks great! Looks like it went fast as well!


----------



## npromero (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow that looks awesome. I'm gonna try that. I've got 10 turkeys, a brisket, 2 racks of baby backs, 2 racks of beef ribs to cook for customers this thanksgiving. I'm going to put the lamb on for my family with this other stuff


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2015)

Fine looking lamb....  Thumbs Up


----------

